# Bersa Thunder 32



## cwl1862 (Sep 1, 2008)

Does anyone happen to know if Bersa discontinued the Thunder 32? I was looking for one but I can't fine one anywhere.......


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

You can look it up on their website, but I don't believe they still manufacture a pistol in .32 ACP. I know the make a .22 LR, .380 ACP, 9mm, .40 S&W, and .45 ACP.


----------



## cluznar (Mar 11, 2012)

They have discontinued the Thunder.32 I was lucky enough to buy one just before they discontinued them. I luv the Thunder .32 it has shot flawlessly right out of the box with now over 350 rounds thru it. It is as dependable as my P-32. I wish I had bought 2 of them. You might try checking online with gun shops for one. I hope you find one because you will really like it. I even put some custom wood grips on mine. :watching:


----------



## PT111Pro (Nov 15, 2014)

They discontinued the 32? That is sad, but since the customer mostly go for cannon calibers and look deep down on the 380 that how it goes with 32.
I never had a Bersa 32 but it was a Walther clone and my PPK 32 is still a hell of a gun.


----------

